# SeaDek



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: SeaDec*

OOOOOh, purdy! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice clean boat


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks great. You might want to consider adding it on the sides of the bench seats too. It will help protect your fishing rods and reels when you have them strapped down.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That would work nice Tom, Thanks for the help. I like to add a little at a time fish then add something more.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Wish my office chair was that comfy looking!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Only reason I mention it is because I want to SeaDek mine. Every time I see a reel for sale that says "with minor boat rash" get angry with myself for not doing it yet. ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Wish my office chair was that comfy looking!



That 10mm my man very comfy !


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Only reason I mention it is because I want to SeaDek mine. Every time I see a reel for sale that says "with minor boat rash" get angry with myself for not doing it yet.  ;D


Don't wait Tom send a PM to Capt Ron he cut it to fit and made the rounded coners to fit my template.

5 mm on casting decks 
10 mm on seat

I should put 5 or 3mm on the floor.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

looks nice matt


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

ERIC, It's been to long bro lets...get some blood on the new SeaDek and see how it cleans up!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

> ERIC, It's been to long bro lets...get some blood on the new SeaDek and see how it cleans up!!


Choco on the 14th?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

nice coosh for the toosh ;D


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

march is coming soon and fast so I will be back on the water 
I'll give you a call in a week so we can set something up 
talk to you soon


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Matt, Sea-Dek looks great! Gettin' mine from captnron this weekend,
Will post pics when complete.... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Dave


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Matt, Sea-Dek looks great! Gettin' mine from captnron this weekend,
> Will post pics when complete.... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Dave


Dave, It is very easy to install if you have Capt Ron cut it to fit..just clean,peel,stick..


----------

